# Ultimate fish cleaning table



## Breeze Fabricators




----------



## amarcafina

"wow"


----------



## Instant Karma

Nice work.


----------



## snakeman14

Great work, that is a nice table!


----------



## sniper

That is SWEEEEEET!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## inshorecatch

Oh my!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

That grill was pretty cool too. Make one of those and there will probably be a market for it. T-Top grill that was on here.


----------



## hogdogs

Hey look!!! A sail for Ultralite's table... If only his had had a sail... it wouldn't have stopped on a sandbar a few hundred yards down current...

Brent


----------



## Gamefish27

I seen it in the works. nice job


----------



## SHO-NUFF

You can"t hide Money!!


----------



## devndeb

Ddddaaayyyuuummm...nice!!!


----------

